# Post Front Big Girl



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Dude - So Reticent... You forgot the good stuff. Like the joys of poling my big *ss around for endless miles in 15-20+ MPH variable winds for the second time in 10 days. Running 20 mph in spit .. Oh and Thanks Weatherman? Yep. THEY Wrong again. 

No worries... As is the norm the "fish witch" found them. An excellent multi technique day! Started wading water with wind driven current- stained to streaky trout green < 4 foot deep water. Trout stop three is where the gorgeous trout was fooled, little skinnier but the pattern was on. Run and gun. No time waste. NONE! 

As the Trout bite faded Mac transitioned to hard core poling and had me sight casting at red fish just a few minutes later. Time on the pointy end in 5-10 inches of water was flat out off the chain. Tricked a few fickle fish but most were cooperative. Some were just killers. My poison- very light presentation! 1/16 oz #1 blacks jigs with mommas 14k, matrix ice and Jessica Shrimpson Z's. 20# Flouro leader - Yet another 20+ fish day in less than optimum conditions. Mac made some really good calls reading things as conditions were always in flux. Closed out the day busting a couple 6# Reds a minute away from the ramp, literally. 

We have had back to back flat out awesome trips. Check that. We have never had a bad trip. Knocking on wood now fish gods so don't even ... Zephyr Cove - what a place!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessica Shrimpson is a hell of a lure at times and the weather man doesn't determine whether I go or not, just when and where I fish! Too bad we did not shoot some video.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

We were wayyyyy too busy to play with cameras.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Us ******** in Southwest Florida call that a gator there son.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Us ******** in Southwest Florida call that a gator there son.


I have caught probably 50-60 that big or bigger. A gator is 29" plus. Here's my personal best 30 1/2" from two Aprils ago. She swims to this day I hope! Here's the release. My buddy was coaching me, he is a guide here and has been catching 30" trout longer than I've been fishing.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I have caught a ton of trout in my life ,probably 2 doz over 5 lb. i have never ever seen one that big. Fantastic fish

Ps. Omg omg omg


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> I have caught a ton of trout in my life ,probably 2 doz over 5 lb. i have never ever seen one that big. Fantastic fish
> 
> Ps. Omg omg omg


I was shaking like I had buck fever.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah you looked a little nervous Mack.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Yeah you looked a little nervous Mack.


He is always like that too Steve. Fishing just makes it oh so much worse. Note the water around him is even nervous. And when he first gets up on the pole, that skiff of his literally shakes like one of those massage chairs they used to have in the Malls ... Fortunately - He calms down after the first fish is landed and all is good thereafter .


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I get a little excited myself when I am on the water hunting fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is not a hobby, it's my passion.


----------

